# How to get rid of the honey bees in Bury?



## rickyyoung (Nov 28, 2019)

I have seen honey bee nest in Bury and am worried about how to get rid of them fast. The honey bee is considered a dangerous pest and its string will result in a painful, raised welt. In some cases, a honey bee sting can cause a severe allergic reaction that requires immediate medical attention. So it's very important to get rid of them. Can anyone recommend to me what to do if I found a honey bee nest......


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Here we can call the police station and they keep a list of bee keepers that will come and get them. 
It would not be a 911 call.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

If they are true honey bees then any local bee keeper would come and collect them into a new hive for himself for free.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Don't look at this as "getting rid of them". Look at this as a opportunity to find them a new home.
The honey bee is a very important to us. Without them and other pollinators we would have no food to eat.
So whatever you do, do not harm them in any way!


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I can't figure out your avatar flag and will assume "Bury" is a place. The first thing to do is confirm they are in fact Honey Bees. There are other species that are similar. As others have mentioned, they are important pollinators required by crops, and in some areas are under threat from a variety of causes.

Most bees will only sting defensively although so-called africanized bees are very aggressive. Reactions vary widely; I have immediate pain which quickly dissipates to mild irritation and swelling for a day or so; for some people it can be fatal.

We have to learn to live with nature.

If they are in fact Honey Bees, find an apiarist to give them a new home.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

If you are worried about being allergic see if you can get tested. Most people are not. Then relax and let them live. If you find a wasp nest then you can take action.

Bud


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

Honey bees won't bother you if you don't bother them. I'd just ignore them. What or where is Bury?


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Bee keepers I have talked to say they can only collect a colony if it is swarming, then they can get the queen. If they are in a hole or other confined space they recommend extermination. I had some in a hole in a tree. I used a 10’ piece of 1/2” plastic conduit. I put a thin plastic cap on one end and dumped some Sevin dust in the other end . I filled a portable air tank with compressed air and connected a blow gun. I stuck the capped end of the conduit in the bee hole and blasted air into the other end. It went pow, blowing off the cap and blasting a cloud of Sevin into the hole. The next day the bees were gone and they haven’t been back.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@rickyyoung nice to meet you!

I concur with everyone’s idea of rehoming the bees instead of killing them.

What country is Bury in? That will make it easier to conduct a useful search for options.

That said if you or your family members are allergic to bee sting that is a concern I can totally understand and respect as well.

Realize that rehoming the bees is only a first step. The second is to seal off their nesting site if you can so another colony won’t smell the pheromones the bees leave behind that say in effect “this is a great hole to hive in!” Do that and you should stay rid of them.

Let us know and we’ll help all we can.

Hope you and your are well and safe including not getting stung!


----------

